# Hello from South Korea



## jclements (May 6, 2021)

Hi,  I retired from the U.S. Army in 1989 and from U.S. Civil Service in Jan 2020.  I was stationed in South Korea with my wife Su and we have decided to live in South Korea for now.  I have no background in machining other than as a hobby.  I am always looking for projects to build.


----------



## DPittman (May 6, 2021)

Welcome.  I'm not sure but I'm going to guess your the forum's "furthest" member. We are becoming quite "worldly".


----------



## David_R8 (May 6, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dusty (May 6, 2021)

Welcome aboard, a great place to visit for those interested in metal work. I'm also retired from the Canadian air force. Look around and enjoy your time spent with us.


----------



## trlvn (May 6, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Hruul (May 6, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 6, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## jclements (May 6, 2021)

Thank you for the welcome everyone.


----------

